# mini mules tails?



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 19, 2004)

hi group!






I was wondering about mini mules.......and if each time you cross a donkey and horse do you end up with the same charestics each time........I mean do all mini mules have horse tails? or donkey tails? or does it depend?

thanks

Terri

ffminis


----------



## minifancier (Feb 19, 2004)

The hinney ( female donkey to male horse ) has more "horse" looks... and the mule.. ( male donkey to mare horse ) looks more like a donkey..


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 19, 2004)

ha! I did not know that! Hinnys are different then mules........oh good to know.....I was thinking of looking into that cross......but prefer one that would look more towards the donkey........I would just feel awful if my little donkey was shivering out in the cold......I have a real good insulated four sided "barn" but it is not heated........so maybe a MULE would be a good alternative for me????

thank you soo much for the info!!

Terri

ffminis


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 20, 2004)

Frisky Fields, if you look at my winter pics (on a different post) you will see a example of what a hinny looks like, including his tail. I'm hoping for another one using the same cross (same jenny and stallion) this year, so I can eventually have a hinny driving team. I also have a mare due this year- for a mule, and 1 jenny due- bred with a spotted jack. BTY- donkeys, mules, hinnys, & horses all do fine in a unheated barn, its basically the weather elements that they do need to have protection from.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 20, 2004)

This is probably a stupid question, but......

I know that mules are sterile, but what about hinneys?

MA


----------



## minifancier (Feb 20, 2004)

I would say because of the chromosome difference in even in the hinney..That is also considered a hybred and will be sterile. A mix of 64 and 62 makes 63 an odd number which is a hybred and is sterile odd number of chromosomes are for the most part sterile.


----------



## minimule (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is a picture of a mini mule. The mule tails look like a horse tail too. Only donkeys have "donkey tails"

Maestro






This is another mini mule.

Sunny


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 21, 2004)

Ma, not a stupid question at all! ...only way to learn, right! Yes, hinnys are sterile, and it is because of the odd number of chromosomes.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 7, 2004)

Although rare exceptions, hinnies and mules are sterile. The both have "horse" tails, although not usually as full as most horses but, not the donkey type with just the puff at the end. Always have longer ears. AND, they will bray not neigh. Normally they have the cautiousness of the donkey, lean toward the horse gaits/movement. Donkeys have a memory like an elephant and that trait also seems to be highly prepotent.

I just think that the consistancy is so amazing! As you can see, color can be anything.





I raised the mini donks for 8 yrs and loved them! They are wonderful driving animals.....very steady, fun. Considered mules but my mares were so small that I wouldn't risk breeding them to the jack.


----------

